# Fixing a dent in an edge



## HugSeal (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello forum, long time lurker first time writer etc. etc. I recently scooped up a rather cheap knife of an auction site similar to ebay with a dent in the edge and a bent tip and now I'm here looking for advice as to what the best way to fix it is.

The knife is in VG10-steel if that effects how to go about it. I'm don't really care about the tip so I'm thinking I can just grind it down on the stones.

These are the pictures I've managed to snag, taking pictures of edges with a mobile is tricky! Open them in a new tab to easier watch the full-size photos.


Spoiler





































I've got chosera 400, 1000 and 3000 stones and a 220 grain flattening stone. I also have an assortment of "normal" tools.

So, knife gurus. How should I go about fixing the dent? Just grinding it away or try to straighten it out with tools or something else?

Worst case I've wasted $20 on a unusable knife that I can practice sharpening on


----------



## rick_english (Sep 1, 2016)

Brass hammer and a tree stump for that.


----------



## HugSeal (Sep 1, 2016)

rick_english said:


> Brass hammer and a tree stump for that.



So I'll just gtive it a few good whacks (as in gentle tapping) and try to avoid breaking anything? Sounds doable


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd call this a crinkle cutter and retire it....LOL What a mess!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 2, 2016)

It's ******.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 2, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I'd call this a crinkle cutter and retire it....LOL What a mess!





ThEoRy said:


> It's ******.



Listen to these guys... Pretty sure you would wear through a sidewalk attempting to grind that down and out.


----------



## ynot1985 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow.. I hope this knife didn't cost you much


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 3, 2016)

Grinding would leave a huge hole or a filet knife... I guess the brass hammer suggestion (straightening it if you can) suggested the only viable way.


----------



## HugSeal (Sep 3, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Wow.. I hope this knife didn't cost you much



Nah, it was just something fun to pick up and see how it would end up. Took some time whacking it into shape and then it spent some time on the stones. End result was way above expectations. There's a small spot where the edge is not sharpened all the way due to some unevenness but overall it became a rather competent knife that was fun to getting some more sharpening and bevel-setting experience on.

Money well spent for a noob:


----------



## HugSeal (Sep 3, 2016)

The bevel is horrendous, I've scratched the blade a lot but overall it was fun getting some experience with it and when the result is a knife that cuts better than any knife anyone I know have (shaves armhair, pushcuts newspaper and most importantly, cuts food well) I have to be somewhat content (even though that speaks more about them than me).



Spoiler


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 3, 2016)

Well done! Against expectations, and for only $20 spent on a knife that was a "write off", you've now got a serviceable tool. Plus you've got a bucket load of hammering and sharpening experience to boot.

*Never *:surrendar:


----------

